# Trolling motor mounting hardware



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I need to reattach my trolling motor mount but I can't get to the underside nuts that are towards the front. Is there a special tool or fastener that's preferred for mounting trolling motors where you can reach the underside? Thanks


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have always used the blk rubber ones with a flat peice across the top. They have long bolts and the nut is made in the rubber so when you snug them down the rubber expands,very easy and hold up well.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used SS toggle bolts like this









and also did the "tape nut to box wrench taped to stick and aim the whole thing in the general area of hole" business. 
If doing the latter, it also helps having someone assisting. :yes:


----------

